# Erreur Xcode et Mac OS X 10.4 SDK



## TiuSh (10 Février 2010)

Salut tout le monde! 

J'arrive avec le sourire mais je galère pas mal en ce moment.... Je m'explique :
Je travail sur un petit projet sur la base du OgreSDK (jeux vidéos) depuis quelques mois et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec Xcode 3.0 . Malheureusement, j'ai du passé à Xcode 3.2 pour pouvoir utiliser le nouvel iPhone SDK pour un nouveau projet. Et surprise! Mon ancien projet ne veut plus compiler..... Voici l'erreur :

```
/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/usr/include/stdarg.h:4:0 /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/usr/include/stdarg.h:4:25: error: stdarg.h: No such file or directory


/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/usr/include/float.h:8:0 /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/usr/include/float.h:8:24: error: float.h: No such file or directory


/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Headers/MachineExceptions.h:29:0 /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Headers/MachineExceptions.h:29:23: error: xmmintrin.h: No such file or directory


/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Headers/MachineExceptions.h:254:0 /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Headers/MachineExceptions.h:254: error: '__m128' does not name a type


/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Headers/MachineExceptions.h:255:0 /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Headers/MachineExceptions.h:255: error: '__m128i' does not name a type


/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Headers/MachineExceptions.h:256:0 /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Headers/MachineExceptions.h:256: error: '__m128d' does not name a type
```

Pourtant les fichiers semblent bien présents.... Alors je me lance sur internet ou je remarque que plusieurs personnes ont déjà eu ce problème, mais l'ont résolu en changeant le compilateur (gcc4.2 -> gcc4.0). Ce qui ne fonctionne apparemment pas pour moi.

Bref, ces projets étants des projets d'études à rendre la semaine prochaine, autant dire que je suis mal barré si je ne m'en sors pas très vite....

Si quelqu'un a une petite idée, je le remercie d'avance....


----------



## Bladrak (11 Février 2010)

Hello,

Essaye peut-être de réinstaller XCode et vérifie que tu as coché le framework 10.4 (je crois qu'il est décoché par défaut sur le dernier iPhone SDK).


----------



## TiuSh (11 Février 2010)

AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!...... 
J'avais pas fais attention à cette option.... J'ai même essayé de reinstaller le framework à partir du DVD de Leopard sans succès...

Merci beaucoup!! Tout fonctionne à nouveau! Je suis juste un peu un abruti!...


----------

